# Plow Video Part 2...



## amilehighplowin (Jan 11, 2009)

Still no plowing with the upgraded rig


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

don't worry it will come kinda what happened to me . another good vid


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Cool video, nice trucks too especially like the SD. Cureous as to how much you normally let build up on the roof top before trucking it away, or is that not really a concern?


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

Squires;711901 said:


> Cool video, nice trucks too especially like the SD. Cureous as to how much you normally let build up on the roof top before trucking it away, or is that not really a concern?


Could you even get a truck up there? I doubt it's a weight issue... maybe they could "accidentally" push it over the edge.. haha

nice video BTW. I ought to mount a tripod in the truck. I just sold all my good video equipment though..


----------



## skidster32 (Feb 7, 2008)

here in my neck of the woods they generally do parking garages with skids, on the upper level they have places in the concrete they just push the snow off on the the ground off the top level.


----------



## skidster32 (Feb 7, 2008)

here in my neck of the woods they generally do parking garages with skids, on the upper level they have places in the concrete they just push the snow off onto the ground off the top level.


----------



## skidster32 (Feb 7, 2008)

sorry for the two posts


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

Nice job on the video editing! Enjoyed it. What type of mount you have for the camera? 

I love coming here when it's 90° out and watching plowing videos. Makes you feel like you're plowing and cools you off!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry Guys...but I posted this vid with another profile because my "bladeScape2" profile was having some problems, but thanks for the replies.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

flakesmeangreen;714853 said:


> Nice job on the video editing! Enjoyed it. What type of mount you have for the camera?
> 
> I love coming here when it's 90° out and watching plowing videos. Makes you feel like you're plowing and cools you off!


I use what they call a "suction cup monopod" costs about 18 bucks at bestbuy.


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for the info. Been trying to figure out how to mount a camera in the truck.


----------

